# Gowth Chart - Is my pup going to be small?



## Duke-2009 (Apr 13, 2009)

I looked at the growth chart. It says a 3 month old GSD should be approximately 30lbs. My pup is 3 months old and weighs in at 20lbs as of last Friday.

Is this an indication that my GSD will be on the smaller side? He has nice size paws and his parents weighed in at the average wieght of 85+ lbs.

Just curious what you have all experienced with the chart and your dogs actual size.


----------



## angelaw (Dec 14, 2001)

Jaxson is now 12 wks old, weighed in at 25.6lbs.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Puppies grow at different rates, there is a wide variety within the standard, and the charts are based on averages, so it doesn't necessarily mean much.

At 6 months old Keefer was 7 pounds less than his half sister Dena was at the same age. As adults he outweighed her by about 8 pounds. He was 1-1/2 pounds under the average 6 month old male, but is now exactly 80 pounds, which is at the high end of standard (66-88 pounds) for an adult male.


----------



## skyizzy (Apr 15, 2008)

Izzy was 12 pounds at 4 months, but she came from a puppy mill, but now she is 65 pounds. and real tall


----------



## angelaw (Dec 14, 2001)

12 lbs???!!!!! wow


----------



## Tetley's Mom (Dec 1, 2008)

I wouldn't over think it. My girl was under until 4.5 months, now she is over the standard pushing 62 lbs at 6 mo old. She was the runt of the litter. Not anymore!


----------



## KC_Pike (Aug 18, 2008)

Dont sweat it. I was too concerned and now Ditka is 60 pounds at 6 months...they have growth spurts at different times.


----------



## SouthernThistle (Nov 16, 2005)

Grimm is 14 weeks old and "below average" by the growth charts, but his mom was 80 lbs, and his dad was close to 100 lbs. Plus, his feet are HUGE - lol.


----------



## Duke-2009 (Apr 13, 2009)

Thanks for all the quick replies. Not reading into it was my initial reaction as charts are not science, just averages at different intervals.


----------



## GSDluver4lyfe (Nov 15, 2006)

Mace was barely 30lbs at 4.5 months old. Now he is between 76-80lbs (havent weighed him in about a month) at 16 months. I was concerned with his size, but he surprised me, and I think he's a decent size dog now and still has growing to do.


----------



## lcht2 (Jan 8, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: Duke-2009
> Is this an indication that my GSD will be on the smaller side? He has nice size paws and his parents weighed in at the average wieght of 85+ lbs.


simple asnwer...hes still too young to tell unless its obvious he is a dwarf dog..if that were the case, you wouldnt be asking this question.


----------



## Grizzpup (Aug 4, 2012)

Grizzly is 4 months and 46 lbs. He is going to be big!


----------

